# my discman sony no lee mp3



## jaffaper (Mar 8, 2006)

q tal amigos electronicos, yo entiendo un poco de electronica pero mi duda en este caso me da a preguntar a otras personas para tener una solucion precisa.
mi problema es q hace tiempo q no prendo mi discman y hoy lo prendi para salir y escuchar algo de musica, y resulta q leyo el disco muy rapido y al final.. nada. probe un disco d audio y leyo pero cuando lo movia el discman saltaba la cancion y eso q es uno q es antishock, mi experiencia me dice q el lente esta desenfocado.. pero no toy seguro x q nunca me paso con mp3 solo con playstation, la cosa no vaya a ser q sea el decoder.. pero a mi aparato no a sufrido ningun sobrevoltaje ni nada d eso solo estaba en mi mesa hace meses...q raro no?.bueno si alguien tiene una solucion o me apoya para q sea q esta descalibrado y ahy q calibrarlo...hacia las manecillas del reloj creo, de una forma suave.....bueno aviseme...gracias  .


----------



## audio y video portatil (May 27, 2006)

bueno acerca del problema de tu discman puede que sea dos cosas. primero derrpente tu lente esta desenfocada como dices hay que ser preciso al enderezarlo que este bien recto o la segunda que como estuvo guardado tiempo el polvo le entro al mecanismo tendrias que limpiarlo con un cepillo.


----------

